

Reddit wants to fight the gender pay gap-it should disclose everyone’s salaries - mitchll
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/04/07/if-reddit-wants-to-fight-the-gender-pay-gap-it-should-disclose-everyones-salaries/

======
cpncrunch
Their employees just need to post more salary information onto glassdoor.

